# FIXED MATCH



## abdulkader (Oct 25, 2009)

AVAI-SPORT RECIFE 2/2 GAME HAS ALREADY STARTED BUT ON LIVE BETT THERE IS STILL A CHANCE,SO PEOPLE ALL MONEY ON TIP 2.FOR MORE FIXED MATCHES CONTACT ME ON PM


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 25, 2009)

How exactly do you know its fixed?


----------



## davids86 (Nov 3, 2009)

EDIT: please dont spam the forums.


----------

